# small hive beetle



## bellcow (May 12, 2014)

I looked into 3 hives yesterday and saw small hive beetles in two hives . just wondering what others do to keep them under control? understanding how the life cycle of the beetle works, going from hive to ground to hive, beetles can climb but can they also fly. I have my hives in full sun and have an oil can barrier setup to keep the Argentin ants out. I was think being able to keep the ants out would keep the small hive beetle out too. anyway just thought I would ask what other tried and what worked best for them. thanks


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I started with 40 nucs this spring and they came presupplied with hive beetles. I've not ever had them in my hives before. I've been doing lots of observation to see what works. No shade as you mentioned. Like almost everything else....you need strong hives. I had several hives that when they were first transferred from the nucs into a standard 10 frame box had quite a few hive beetles. The stronger these hives got the fewer the hive beetles. Quite a few of my hives have completely eliminated the beetles. Even the hives that are in the shade. 

Don't add too much space. Keep your hives as compact as you dare so that they have less room to patrol for beetles. I of course kill all I can during inspections and I often see bees pounce on the ones that have been hiding during inspections too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We don't seem to have to deal with them to much here yet. We were told at one bee meeting that they will come to Michigan in nucs from down south however and one way to deal with them is squares of card board the corrugated type. Supposed to be a hiding spot for the beetles when you open the hive then just replace the card board with a new piece and drop the removed piece in a pail of soapy water. 

 Al


----------

